# P220 aluminum grip panels



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'm thinking about purchasing a set of the aluminum grip panels for my 220. Has anyone put a set on their 220 ? Likes, dislikes ?


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

Some of the Houge G10 offerings look pretty sweet. Not cheap though...


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have the hogue aluminum grips on my sig p239 and my sig p226. I can't speak to the p220 but I think the experience will be similar. I originally bought them because I felt the factory grips were too squishy. I love the aluminum grips. They are solid and durable, and they are more secure in my hand, sort of like stippling. Two issues with them. First they are painted so it shows when they wear. A rubber set will look better than the aluminum ones after 2-3 years of daily carry. Second, they are tough on the hands during extended shooting because there is no give. I ended up putting an inner tube strip around each which makes it easier on the hands. Overall, I love them.


----------



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Hogue Extreme Aluminum on my P229*

Hey Fdesantis3, Recently I purchased a used Sig P229 DAK in black finish. It was a little dinged-up so I decided to have my gunsmith bead blast the entire gun except the controls. I already had a set of Hogue Extreme Alu. grips on my P229 SAS. They came checkered with the natural anodized finish (looked sorta like aluminum but slightly different). I decided to use them on the DAK and have him blast the grips as well so they matched the frame. They turned out to have the exact same look as the alu. frame. I really like the solid feel and the agressive checkering. The fit was also very good on the gun. You can see the pics of the grips in the Sig thread shown below titled Customized my 229 DAK. Great grips IMHO.

Regards

trower56


----------

